

Zero knowledge till employment in 10 months - Ciando

Would this be possible to do under 10 months? That is, to go from no previous programming knowledge till knowledgeable enough to be employable. My current plan is to move to some other country, leveraging my own currency - enabling me to live for longer so I can focus on learning. However, I&#x27;ll only last about 10 months, which isn&#x27;t very long.<p>Alternatively, I&#x27;ll study Computer Science at a University. Though, that will take 5 years and I&#x27;ll rack up a hefty debt as well.<p>Just looking for ideas and input. I&#x27;d be ever so grateful.
======
arisAlexis
I would recommend to get both microsoft certification on HTML5+Javascript and
Oracle certification for JavaSE7 associate programmer (entry levels). That way
you can show you have adequate skills. Then you need to build an app (maybe
build something that actually has value and see how it goes reallly) and if it
doesn't go very well, post it on github to make people see the quality of your
code. I suspect if you want to do this so fast you would need to breath in
code for some months, I think it's more realistic to spend sometime getting
the general idea and studying up a bit about what are databases,types,
programming languages, operating systems and then choose 2-3 specific things
and study them out a lot.

Some things: Java Javascript/HTML5/CSS combo MySQL Mongo

this covers a wide range of possible jobs. Good luck.

P.S I took the same path as you do now, and I found myself finishing distance-
learning university @ 34y. I don't regret it though.

------
beaglebone
I believe you should get some programming certification, that will show that
you have programming skill, so that your resume will be considered. Probably
initially you can join small company with less salary and later join big MnC
and do some crap work for more money.

------
abarakat
The short answer yes you can. It won't be easy but it's achievable. Back in
2008 without any programming knowledge I joined a 6 months web development
course, and I was able to find a job 3 months later during financial crisis.

